# Cyclist killed Kingsland Road, Hackney



## spindrift (22 Apr 2008)

Yesterday morning I think, from richard on hackney Cycling email:

I crossed the junction going west at about 0845 this morning. There were 
community beat officers on each corner of the junction enforcing the 
ASLs whilst cyclists were waiting at their stop lines.
I then went into the security gate makers to obtain a quote; on my exit 
from their premises a woman approached me with her bike and said there 
had been "a terrible accident--a cyclist trapped between the rear wheels 
of a lorry".
I went to investigate. The lorry was on the southern side of the 
junction facing southbound along Kingsland Road. I'm not sure if it had 
turned left out of Middleton Road--perhaps not, because of the limited 
headroom. The cyclist was clearly visible under the lorry, his (a man's 
bike) bent and broken, his white saddle lying on the ground where it had 
been broken off.
The Police were quickly on the scene, so were two fire tenders. It 
quickly became apparent that the cyclist had been killed.
I asked an officer if I should put out an appeal for 
witnesses--actually, there appeared to be plenty. Nonetheless, if anyone 
did witness the crash this morning, please do make contact with the 
Police as soon as possible.
It is not clear whether the lorry had turned left or was going straight 
ahead. From its position in the carriageway it looks like it had turned 
left--it was over towards the nearside as if going into the bus lane, 
which it would not have been if going straight ahead--it would have been 
further out.


----------



## Tynan (22 Apr 2008)

Used to be one of my old routes

may very well be my new route in the near future


----------



## Milo (23 Apr 2008)

Used to do that road on my old commute hairy at the best of times due to the number of hgv and buses that use it.


----------



## MERV (23 Apr 2008)

Terribly sad.


----------



## lightmover (11 Aug 2009)

*Council to blame*

If only the law would allow him to ride on the footpath, he'd be alive.


----------



## magnatom (11 Aug 2009)

Very sad. This just highlights the need for the HGV campaign. Both drivers and cyclists need to be as aware of this risks as possible.


----------



## Tynan (11 Aug 2009)

this thread is from April


----------



## magnatom (11 Aug 2009)

Ah, someone dredged an old thread. Still very sad though.


----------



## jamie johnson (10 Mar 2010)

A woman cyclist has died in a collision with lorry on the Victoria Park Road roundabout during the rush hour this morning (10 March).

London Ambulance Service paramedics attended a traffic accident involving a bicycle and a tipper truck shortly after 8.30am today at the junction between Lauriston Road and Victoria Park Road in South Hackney.

A 27-year-old woman was pronounced dead at the scene. The lorry driver was taken to hospital suffering from shock.

The accident has caused severe delays affecting the A1205 between Lauriston Road and Hackney Wick as commuters rushed to work this morning.

Lauriston Road is still closed both ways between A106 Victoria Park Road and Morpeth Road.


----------



## Alan Whicker (10 Mar 2010)

Another tragedy. That'll be why the entrance to Victoria Park Road had a Police road block this morning. I did wonder if something like that had happened. So many HGVs and lorries round there with the Olympic site.


----------



## chap (10 Mar 2010)

Another tragedy.

Is there any centralised collated store of HGV routes? This is a big problem in London and, without lowering the tone through distastefully using a death to mark a point, it does not appear to be effectively being dealt with therefore perhaps this calls for some form of collective marking of dangerous routes.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Mar 2010)

Hi chap 

the routes with fatalities RTA etc do get marked, Origamist posted something not long ago.

Another person killed. Sobering.

Must pick up the thread for the HGV campaign once things are less hectic


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Mar 2010)

_“A woman cyclist has died in a collision with lorry on the Victoria Park Road roundabout during the rush hour this morning (10 March)._
_London Ambulance Service paramedics attended a traffic accident involving a bicycle and a *tipper truck* shortly after 8.30am today at the junction between Lauriston Road and Victoria Park Road in South Hackney._
_A 27-year-old woman was pronounced dead at the scene. The lorry driver was taken to hospital suffering from shock.”_
_No details of the company involved._
_Why are these lorries being used in the rush hour?_ 

A tipper truck. There's a surprise. If this turns out to be serving the Olympics then CML have a death on their hands. They were asked to take steps to stop this from happening and they refused.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Mar 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> A tipper truck. There's a surprise. If this turns out to be serving the Olympics then CML have a death on their hands. They were asked to take steps to stop this from happening and they refused.



That's the thing, tipper trucks and none arctics are the ones that are usually involved in fatalities.


----------



## mr_cellophane (10 Mar 2010)

Is that this junction ?

Very sad, strange that that was posted last week with that title.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Mar 2010)

I used to use that rab everyday when I commuted to work up there not long ago. I would never use that cycle path as it's the most idiotically designed path with no concept of safety


----------



## chap (10 Mar 2010)

mr_cellophane said:


> Is that this junction ?
> 
> Very sad, strange that that was posted last week with that title.




You know what, I think that is the junction. I did a Google Street map of the road on reading of the fatality, to try and piece what could have happened / assess the risk of it. However, I never picked up that part.

If that is the junction then the people that designed it, and everyone involved in the approval of it should also be held accountable for the accident.


----------



## chap (10 Mar 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Hi chap
> 
> the routes with fatalities RTA etc do get marked, Origamist posted something not long ago.
> 
> ...




Cheers, I'll have a look for it...


----------



## gouldina (11 Mar 2010)

mr_cellophane said:


> Is that this junction ?
> 
> Very sad, strange that that was posted last week with that title.



Can't see the video. It's just up the road from where I live. I generally go through the park though for obvious reasons. If it's the roundabout by Viccy Park Rd and Lauriston, I don't think it's that bad personally but what do I know.


----------



## Alan Whicker (12 Mar 2010)

> You know what, I think that is the junction. I did a Google Street map of the road on reading of the fatality, to try and piece what could have happened / assess the risk of it. However, I never picked up that part.



I think it was the other, bigger roundabout on the other side of the park. Neither are particularly enjoyable.

Can't wait for summer, then I can cycle home through the park


----------



## summerdays (15 Mar 2010)

jamie johnson said:


> A woman cyclist has died in a collision with lorry on the Victoria Park Road roundabout during the rush hour this morning (10 March).
> 
> London Ambulance Service paramedics attended a traffic accident involving a bicycle and a tipper truck shortly after 8.30am today at the junction between Lauriston Road and Victoria Park Road in South Hackney.
> 
> A 27-year-old woman was pronounced dead at the scene. The lorry driver was taken to hospital suffering from shock.



In the Bristol Evening post there is the following:


> Tributes paid to Bristol-raised singer Shivon
> Tributes have been paid to a singer from Bristol who was killed in a cycling accident in London.
> 
> Shivon Watson, 28, died on Wednesday last week when she was hit by a lorry while cycling in Hackney.
> ...



http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/home...er-Shivon/article-1911192-detail/article.html

And for once the messages at the bottom don't contain their normal ranting.


----------



## gouldina (16 Mar 2010)

Alan Whicker said:


> I think it was the other, bigger roundabout on the other side of the park. Neither are particularly enjoyable.
> 
> Can't wait for summer, then I can cycle home through the park



Ah now that one is quite bad. Very unhelpful cycle markings too.


----------



## sheddy (29 Apr 2010)

Another death this week - http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...s-as-seventh-cyclist-dies-on-londons-roads.do


----------



## hackbike 666 (29 Apr 2010)

^^^^^^^

That should have it's own thread IMHO.


----------



## Norm (29 Apr 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> That should have it's own thread IMHO.


+1... but it does already have one.


----------

